

Ask HN: How Will Obama Be Remembered? - tenpoundhammer


======
waterphone
At best, yet another two-faced politician who promised one thing and did the
opposite.

At worst, a national disgrace who sacrificed the rights of the American people
in pursuit of an impossible goal of 100% security.

------
xauronx
I think long term he'll be remembered for his election winning process (using
technology, data mining, etc), and for public healthcare. I think that the
scandals that have popped up are typical of our time, and not necessarily like
Obama as an individual was sitting there installing wiretaps himself or
denying tax forms laughing maniacally. I think those will likely be written of
more as government bullshit than to Obama.

------
honzzz
A dishonest man who looked good and was able to say what people wanted to
hear, promised a lot of promises that he did not keep, a war criminal with
Nobel Peace Prize and sexy wife - that's how I will probably remember him.

